# What is the easiest dressage test for a first timer?



## lauraheads (8 February 2009)

I am thinking about booking a dressage test!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





It will be my first ever one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and my girls first ever competition  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Can anyone recommend one that is simple to remember with as few difficult movements as poss! Thanks. 

I have seen one in six weeks at Myerscough that is a p10? I have no idea what that is like though! Also where do you get dressage tests from?

Thanks


----------



## michaelj (8 February 2009)

Me and bob are going to try and learn P7...


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (8 February 2009)

Prelim 1,4 and 7 are all simple and quite easy to remember   
	
	
		
		
	


	





P10 has canter across the diagonals IIRC, so maybe a bit harder, but I guess it depends what you and your horses strong points are   
	
	
		
		
	


	





You can buy the tests off dressagediagrams or British Dressage, or your local saddlery may sell them


----------



## arwenplusone (8 February 2009)

www.dressagediagrams.com  or your local tack shop.

Prelim 7 is the easiest IMO and is a common one.

But Prelim 10 is also pretty straightforward.  
Good luck!


----------



## Divasmum (8 February 2009)

You can get test sheets online from the British Dressage website. Prelim 10 flows quite well and is a good one to try. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## michaelj (8 February 2009)

OOH, I'm glad 7 is easy! haha


----------



## Janette (8 February 2009)

Personally, I find P10 harder than the others - as somebody else has said.  It has a lot of canter in it and that canter across the diagonal......  ( _shudders_ )  However, if canter is one of your strengths then go for it.

Personally, P1,4 and 7 are nice.  I also like P18 because the serpentine keeps Star thinking.


----------



## JessPickle (8 February 2009)

I am learning p14 currently and its harder than other tests.  I like P7


----------



## china (8 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I am learning p14 currently and its harder than other tests.  I like P7 

[/ QUOTE ]

iv just bought P14 on audio. im doing it in 2 weeks.
deffo P7 is very straight forward. thats the first test i did.


----------



## baleofhay (8 February 2009)

I was looking for a venue that did prelim one but my friend said seven is easier!


----------



## lauraheads (8 February 2009)

ohhh ok! 

I am thinking p7 could be a winner for me lol! 

Thanks


----------



## Ziggy_ (8 February 2009)

P7 is my favourite too...  I really hate the ones with canter across the diagonal and defo wouldn't be doing one of them as a first test, but it depends on your horse.


----------



## Bucephalus (8 February 2009)

Another P7 fan! If I can do it anyone can


----------



## spookypony (8 February 2009)

P10 isn't bad at all. It feels very roomy to me, even the canters across the diagonal.


----------



## Garfield1537 (8 February 2009)

P7 all the way! and poss P10


----------



## amandaco2 (8 February 2009)

p1,7 are nice
you could also do a WT test for your first one.


----------



## lauraheads (8 February 2009)

whats a WT test?


----------



## Bucephalus (8 February 2009)

Walk and Trot test.


----------



## rara007 (8 February 2009)

P7 I like, infact anything except P10! P14 looks more technical as it has give and retake and a few walk stride in trot (I think!) but if you have a good trot it is very nice


----------

